# איש קשר



## Ali Smith

Shalom, does איש קשר mean “contact person”? And is it in the construct state? I came across it when I changed my cell phone to Hebrew. It said צור איש קשר חדש.
Thanks.


----------



## slus

Yes. It means contact person. I had to look up "construct state", but yes.


----------



## Ali Smith

Thanks! So, the word חדש is modifying איש, not קשר?


----------



## Drink

Ali Smith said:


> Thanks! So, the word חדש is modifying איש, not קשר?



More accurately, it is modifying the whole phrase איש קשר, of which איש is the head of the phrase.


----------



## Ali Smith

Got it. By itself קשר חדש means “new knot”, right?


----------



## Drink

Ali Smith said:


> Got it. By itself קשר חדש means “new knot”, right?



I mean קשר doesn't only mean knot. It also means connection, contact, etc.


----------



## Techref

Sounds more to me like "New relationship"


----------



## slus

קשר חדש can be both a new knot or a new relationship. You also say in English "to tie the knot" in the same context.
איש קשר is literally "a man of contact".


----------



## elroy

slus said:


> You also say in English "to tie the knot" in the same context.


 In English that means “to get married.”


----------



## slus

Exactly.


----------



## Abaye

To know if an expression is construct state = סמיכות you need to find a similar expression where the answer is obvious. For example, the plural of איש קשר is אנשי קשר, and אנשי is clearly construct. Or the feminine form אשת קשר where אשת is usually (or solely?) construct.


----------

